# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Beautiful Ayaat and Notable Quotes

## zeeast

And rush forth to a forgiveness from your Lord and for a Paradise as wide as the heavens and the earth, prepared for the Muttaqeen (pious). Those who spend in prosperity and adversity, who repress anger and who pardon men. Verily, Allah loves al-Muhsineen (good doers).-Quran (3: 134) 

Sabr (Steadfastness) is to gulp bitterness without frowning.- Al Junaid b. Muhammed



If someone listens, or stretches out a hand, or whispers a kind word of encouragement, or attempts to understand a lonely person, extraordinary things begin to happen.- Loretta Girzatlis



Islam has seen in the past more vicious attacks than it is seeing today and it succeeded in facing and overcoming them with no force except its inner strength. It gained victory and saved itself and the identity of its followers using no arms. - Sayyed Qutb

----------


## zeeast

Then, after that, your hearts were hardened and became as stones or even worse in hardness. And indeed, there are stones out of which rivers gush forth, and indeed, there are of them (stones) which split asunder so that water flows from them, and indeed, there are of them (stones) which fall down for fear of Allah. And Allah is not unaware of what you do.- Quran (2: 74)



Utterance is better than silence, for silence benefits only you and good talking benefits all who hear you. - Al Ahnaf



Being a good neighbor means you not only cause him no harm but be tolerant when he causes you harm.- al Hassan al Basri



Hold fast to dreams for if dreams die, life is a broken-winged bird that cannot fly.- Langston Hughes

----------


## zeeast

Allah the exalted said : " JANNAH IS PREPARED FOR THOSE , WHO REPRESS ANGER , & WHO PARDON MEN.." SURAH AL IMRAN V:134...

----------


## zeeast

And be not like those who forget Allah (i.e. become disobedient to Allah), and he caused them to foget their ownselves, (let them to forget to do righteous deeds). Those are the Fasiqun (rebellious, disobedient to Allah).(19) Not equal are the dwellers of the Fire and the dwellers of the Paradise. It is the dwellers of Paradise that will be successful.(20)-Surah Al Hashr: 19 & 20

When we attain certainty on the imminense of death we can easily defeat desires, and when we truly realize this World's worth, we understand how trivial its misfortunes are.-Ibn Hayan

----------


## zeeast

And certainly, We shall test you with something of fear, hunger, loss of wealth, lives and fruits, but give glad tidings to As-Saabirun(the patient).(155) Who, when afflicted with calamity, say, "Truly! To Allah we belong and truly, to Him we shall return."(156) They are those on whom are the Salawaat(i.e. who are blessed and will be forgiven) from their Lord, and (they are those who) receive His Mercy, and it is they who are the guided ones (157).-Surah Al Baqara : 155-157

Whatever you like it to be with you on the Day of Judgement do it today, and whatever you detest seeing on that Day, avoid doing to today.-Al Hasan Al Basri



There are only two ways to live your life.

One is as though nothing is a miracle.

The other is as though everything is a miracle. - Albert Einstein



That man is richest whose pleasures are cheapest  Henry David Thoreau

----------


## zeeast

~~And Surely, We have created many of the jinn and mankind for HELL>> they have hearts wherewith they understand not, and they have eyes wherewith they see not , and they have ears wherewith they hear not the truth. They are like cattle, Nay even more astray : those ! They are the heedless ones. 
(Surah Al Araaf> the Heights)

----------


## zeeast

~!The Most Used Four-Letter Word 
  "LOVE" 
  Value It . 
  And among His signs is this , that He created for you wives from among yourselves , that you may find repose in them & He has put between you LOVE & MERCY. Verily , In that there are signs for a people who reflect. (Surah Al Rum 30:21)

----------


## zeeast

And Allah will never lead a people astray after He has guided them until He makes clear to them as to what they should avoid. Verily Allah is the All-Knower of everything.  Surah At-Taubah: 115



One who desires to enter the heavenly Paradise, must have constancy of purpose.  Ahmad ibn Hambal



Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. It is not rude, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs- 1 Cor. 13:4-5



The spur of delight comes in small ways.  Robert L. Stevenson

----------


## zeeast

Say (O Muhammed (saw) to mankind): If the sea were ink for (writing) the Words of my Lord, surely, the sea would be exhausted before the Words of my Lord would be finished, even if we brought (another sea) like it for its aid.  Surah Al-Kahf: 109



Whoever does not consider speech a part of his actions will sin abundantly, and whoever acts without knowledge will do more harm than good.  Umar ibn Abdil-Aziz



There is a land of the living and a land of the dead and the bridge is love- Thornton Wilder



That best portion of a good mans life,

His little, nameless, unremembered acts

Of kindness and of love.  William Wordsworth

----------


## zeeast

All humans are dead except those who have kowledge...

and all those who have knowledge are asleep, except those who do good deeds....

and those who do good deeds are deceived, except those who are sincere...

and those who are sincere are always in a state of worry(for others)

 ~Imam Al-shafi'i~

----------


## zeeast

the importance of jihad is such in islam that no other thing is given such importance and its rewards are massive,this is why the powers of nowadays are trying that muslims might give up quran and sunnah so as to give up the way of jihad that kuffars are so afraid of.

 read these ayaats with open heart and realise the truth.



if you march not forth (for jihad),he will punish you with a painful torment and will replace you with  other people ,and you can not harm him at all,and allah is able to do all things (surah al-tauba ayat no.39)





.oh you who believe!what is the matter with you, that when you are asked to go forth in the Cause of Allah, you cling heavily to the earth? Do you prefer the life of this world to the hereafter? But little is the comfort of this life, as compared with the hereafter. (surah al-tauba ayat no.38)



 so the punishment of giving up jihad is severe torment and wrath from allah and replacement with other people as we see today

----------


## zeeast

THOSE WHO BELIEVE SAY:WHY IS NOT A SURAH (CHAPTER FROM QURAN ) SENT DOWN FOR US? BUT WHEN A DECISIVE SURAH (EXPLAINING THINGS) IS SENT DOWN AND FIGHTING (JIHAD ,THE HOLY FIGHT FOR ALLAH) IS MENTIONED (ORDAINED) THEREIN,YOU WILL SEE THOSE IN WHOSE HEARTS THERE IS A DISEASE (OF HYPOCRISY) LOOKING AT YOU WITH A LOOK OF ONE FAINTING TO DEATHBUT IT WAS BETTER FOR THEM (HYPOCRITES TO LISTEN TO ALLAH AND TO OBEY HIM).OBEDIENCE (TO ALLAH) AND GOOD WORDS (WERE BETTER FOR THEM ).AND WHEN THE MATTER ( PREPARATION FOR JIHAD) IS RESOLVED ON,THEN IF THEY HAD BEEN TRUE TO ALLAH,IT WOULD HAVE BEEN BETTER FOR THEM..(SURA AL MUHAMMAD AYAAT NO.20 21)



 so this ayat shows that those who raise doubts about jihad or question its importance are infact munafiqun...so thats why in accordance with the above ayat whenever a person raises doubts about or questions jihad i get suspicious regarding that person...

----------


## zeeast

"FIGHTING IS PRESCRIBED FOR YOU,AND YOU DISLIKE IT,BUT IT IS POSSIBLE THAT YOU DISLIKE A THING WHICH IS GOOD FOR YOU,AND THAT YOU LOVE A THING WHICH IS BAD FOR YOU.BUT ALLAH KNOWS AND YOU KNOW NOT.{SURA BAQRA AYAT no. 216}





DO YOU DEEM THAT YOU WOULD ENTER PARADISE WHILE YET ALLAH KNOWS NOT THOSE OF YOU WHO PERFORM JEHAD, NOR KNOWS THOSE OF YOU WHO ARE STEADFAST?{SURA AL E IMRAN AYAT 142}

----------


## zeeast

say if your fathers ,your sons,your brothers,your wives,your kindred,the wealth that you have gained,the commerce in which you fear a decline and the dwellings in which you delight ,are dearer to you than allah and HIS messanger(pbuh),and striving hard and fighting in His cause,then wait untill allah brings about His decision(torment).and allah guides not the people who are al fasiqun.(disobedient to allah);;(sura al- tauba ayat 24).

----------


## zeeast

Sura Al Mulk
Who created the seven heavens one above another; you see no incongruity in the creation of the Beneficent God; then look again, can you see any disorder? [67.3]

----------


## zeeast

Sura Al-Ahqaf (The Wind-curved Sandhills, The Dunes)

We have enjoined on man kindness to his parents: In pain did his mother bear him, and in pain did she give him birth. The carrying of the (child) to his weaning is (a period of) thirty months. At length, when he reaches the age of full strength and attains forty years, he says, "O my Lord! Grant me that I may be grateful for Thy favour which Thou has bestowed upon me, and upon both my parents, and that I may work righteousness such as Thou mayest approve; and be gracious to me in my issue. Truly have I turned to Thee and truly do I bow (to Thee) in Islam." 046.015

----------


## zeeast

Fight against those who (1) believe not in allah (2) nor in the last day (3) nor forbid that which has been forbidden by allah and his messenger (muhammed pbuh),(4) and those who acknowledge not the religion of truth (i.e islam) among the people of scripture (jews and Christians),until they pay the jizya with willing submission ,and feel themselves subdued.



 And the jews say uzair is the son of allah, and the Christians say that messiah (JESUS) is the son of allah.that is their saying with their mouths, resembling the saying of those who disbelieved aforetime. allah,s curse be upon them ,how they are deluded away from the truth.



They (jews and Christians ) took their rabbis and their monks to be their lords besides allah (by obeying them in the things which they made lawful or unlawful according to their own desires without being ordered by allah),and they (also took as their lord) messiah (JESUS) , son of maryam ,while they (jews and Christians) were commanded (in torat and injeel)to worship none but one ilah (GOD,),LA ILAHA ILLA HUWA (NONE HAS THE RIGHT TO BE WORSHIPPED BUT HE).PRAISE AND GLORY IS TO HIM ,(FAR ABOVE IS HE) FROM HAVING PARTNERS THEY ASSOSCIATE (WITH HIM).



THEY (DISBELIEVERS, JEWS ,CHRISTIANS) WANT TO EXTINGUISH ALLAH,S LIGHT WITH THEIR MOUTHS ,BUT ALLAH WILL NOT ALLOW EXCEPT THAT HIS LIGHT SHOULD BE PERFECTED EVEN THOUGH THE KAFIRUN (DISBELIEVERS ) HATE IT .  (SURA ALTAUBA AYAAT NUMBER 29 TO 32)

----------


## zeeast

And fight them until there is no more Fitnah (disbelief and polytheism, i.e. worshipping others besides Allaah), and the religion (worship) will all be for Allaah Alone

[al-Anfaal 8:39]

----------


## Ghazel

very nice zeeast.thx for sharing all this.

----------


## zeeast

you welcome.... :Smile:

----------

